# " Learning My Alphabet "



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

This is a child Quilt that I enjoyed making. The blocks were done with machine embroidery. I have not desided who will receive it


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

Fantastik


----------



## momtat (Jan 21, 2017)

Simply Wow!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!!!! Great picture too!!!


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Beautiful quilt!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous quilt! Your work is exquisite!! A wonderful heirloom gift of love.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

It will be a lucky person who gets it. It's beautiful


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

That is one beautiful quilt. You did a fantastic job.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

There's no picture


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh my! What a labour of love!


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

It must of been downloading, that is amazing and beautiful. Well, you could sell it and I would be the first to bid on it.Blessings, Cathy


----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

That is awesome!


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Utterly gorgeous. I love it!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Amazing job!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow! Wow! Wow! It is a piece of art.


----------



## Veronica1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Simply speechless!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

What a wonderful work of art. You sure put a lot of work into it. Whoever receives it will love it.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Don't know what happened. It posted four times.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Posted 4 times.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

An absolute heirloom !!! I can see why you are a Master Quilter !!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Beautiful quilt!!! You quilters just amaze me with your quilts!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lovely quilt!! Like the colors and the use of the bright triangles interspersed in the various blocks. Beautifully done. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

rdupuis17 said:


> This is a child Quilt that I enjoyed making. The blocks were done with machine embroidery. I have not desided who will receive it


Wow! A gorgeous quilt. Whoever gets it will be very lucky.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

stunning!Lucky the child who receives your gift..


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

momtat said:


> Simply Wow!


So glad that you looked.


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

asty said:


> Beautiful quilt!


Asty Thank you.


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

christiliz said:


> Absolutely gorgeous quilt! Your work is exquisite!! A wonderful heirloom gift of love.


It will be for one of my Great Grand Daughters.


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

8Linda said:


> It will be a lucky person who gets it. It's beautiful


It pleases me to hear that you like it.


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

ptspraker said:


> That is one beautiful quilt. You did a fantastic job.


It is this kind of remarks that keep me going.


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

ptspraker said:


> That is one beautiful quilt. You did a fantastic job.


So sorry that you can't see it.


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

rahi said:


> Oh my! What a labour of love!


It is my way to leave a touch of me with each of my love ones.


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

cdanzinger said:


> It must of been downloading, that is amazing and beautiful. Well, you could sell it and I would be the first to bid on it.Blessings, Cathy


With the amount of hourd put into some of my Quilts, no one would want to pay what it is worth, but thanks for the thought.


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

Munchn said:


> Wow! Wow! Wow! It is a piece of art.


Happy that you like it.


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

THank you so much.



Veronica1 said:


> Simply speechless!


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

impatient knitter said:


> An absolute heirloom !!! I can see why you are a Master Quilter !!


Thank you for your response.


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

Come aboard, you will get hooked as I did, Thank you for your comment.



44gram said:


> Beautiful quilt!!! You quilters just amaze me with your quilts!


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

ChristineM said:


> Utterly gorgeous. I love it!


Thanks


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

SallyJ said:


> Amazing job!


Thank you.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow ! Truly beautiful :sm24:


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

minniemo said:


> Wow ! Truly beautiful :sm24:


Thank you.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Every one of your quilts have been masterpieces. You have such an eye for colour and design. This quilt is stunning. Keep showing us what you do as you're an inspiration.


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Every one of your quilts have been masterpieces. You have such an eye for colour and design. This quilt is stunning. Keep showing us what you do as you're an inspiration.


I am flattered with your comment. I have other quilts that are not for competition, if it would be acceptable, then I will start showing the different things that I make. I am a retired Clothing designer, and have a huge family , so from 27 grand kids I am now making quilts for the next generation of Great Grand kids and Weddings. I also knit and crochet. I am an animal lover and also sew for them. This is a short description about me.


----------



## JustMe57 (Aug 27, 2016)

rdupuis17 said:


> It is my way to leave a touch of me with each of my love ones.


And what a loving touch, so thoughtful of you. My mother-in-law made a beautiful quilt and wall hanging for me that I so treasure. Every time I see it, it is like the hug I would receive from her if she were still here. I am sure your family feels the same way about your quilts. I note you say you also knit and so I wondered if you made the cardigan you are wearing in the picture? It is quite wonderful.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

rdupuis17 said:


> I am flattered with your comment. I have other quilts that are not for competition, if it would be acceptable, then I will start showing the different things that I make. I am a retired Clothing designer, and have a huge family , so from 27 grand kids I am now making quilts for the next generation of Great Grand kids and Weddings. I also knit and crochet. I am an animal lover and also sew for them. This is a short description about me.


Yes please. Do show us other things you have made, I know I would love to see them and would imagine others would too. How lucky are we that we can peek into other people's lives so easily with the internet. ( well as far as craft goes)!!!


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

JustMe57 said:


> And what a loving touch, so thoughtful of you. My mother-in-law made a beautiful quilt and wall hanging for me that I so treasure. Every time I see it, it is like the hug I would receive from her if she were still here. I am sure your family feels the same way about your quilts. I note you say you also knit and so I wondered if you made the cardigan you are wearing in the picture? It is quite wonderful.


No I did not make that cardigan , but I will post one that I have made later, Watch for it, I will have to look for the picture.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

That is truly beautiful. Someone is going to be very fortunate to receive that. Well done.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Simply beyond excellent !!!!!!!
:sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: 
:sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm18:


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Awesome outstanding work of art ????????


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's just beautiful.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

What a beautiful artwork.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

A work of art!! Fantastic!


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## joekag (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow, I am also a machine embroiderer, and this work is stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

KroSha said:


> Simply beyond excellent !!!!!!!
> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:
> :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm18:


Thank you for looking


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

Mad loch said:


> Awesome outstanding work of art ????????


Thank You


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

rujam said:


> It's just beautiful.


Happy that you like it


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

Justme said:


> Love it.


Thanks


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

beachperson said:


> What a beautiful artwork.


Thank you.


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

beachperson said:


> What a beautiful artwork.


Thanks


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

betty boivin said:


> A work of art!! Fantastic!


Thank you


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

Irene Kidney said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

mperrone said:


> WOW!


Thanks


----------



## polly p (Jun 7, 2015)

This is stunning. You are so clever!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

rdupuis17 said:


> This is a child Quilt that I enjoyed making. The blocks were done with machine embroidery. I have not desided who will receive it


Well done????????


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

Incredible! It looks like it should be in a quilt museum.


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

polly p said:


> This is stunning. You are so clever!


Thank you Polly


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

cafeknitter said:


> Well done????????


Thanks


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

Jaevick said:


> Incredible! It looks like it should be in a quilt museum.


Thanks for Great compliment.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow that is amazing. Whom ever gets will treasure it.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful! I have one of those in my unfinished projects box, too. The machine embroidery is very out of date, so I hope I can bring it into this century and finish it. Thank you for your inspiration. You did a great job on your quilt.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow! That is beautiful!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

WOW!!! Wonderful quilt


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

Jean K said:


> Beautiful! I have one of those in my unfinished projects box, too. The machine embroidery is very out of date, so I hope I can bring it into this century and finish it. Thank you for your inspiration. You did a great job on your quilt.


I see that you joined this guild on Sept. 9th, that also is my birthday. I also thank you for your comment.


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

Thank you my Dear.



Goodshepfarm said:


> Wow! That is beautiful!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Beautiful, amazing quilt!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

What a wonderful job. Very fortunate person who gets it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

That's a beauty. You're quite artistic.


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

sockyarn said:


> What a wonderful job. Very fortunate person who gets it. Keep up the good work.


Thank you.


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> That's a beauty. You're quite artistic.


Thanks


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Wonderful quilt! Someone may have already mentioned this, but nice sweater. Did you, or someone you know, knit that for you?

I sure hope you put a quilt label on the back. I was looking at a friends antique quilts the other day and not one had a label. Sure would have been nice to know when, where and for who the quilt was made. She knew who made it, or at least she thinks she does.


----------



## Judka (Jul 25, 2015)

It is a thing of beauty. A nursery school would love it and it would be a help to the children.


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

socksaholic said:


> Wonderful quilt! Someone may have already mentioned this, but nice sweater. Did you, or someone you know, knit that for you?
> 
> I sure hope you put a quilt label on the back. I was looking at a friends antique quilts the other day and not one had a label. Sure would have been nice to know when, where and for who the quilt was made. She knew who made it, or at least she thinks she does.


All my Quilts have Lables, here is a sample of one of the quilts that I have already shown.


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

rdupuis17 said:


> All my Quilts have Lables, here is a sample of one of the quilts that I have already shown.


Beautiful label! Are you from the Missouri Ozarks?


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

Thank you


Tove said:


> WOW!!! Wonderful quilt


----------



## BalloonBeth (Aug 17, 2016)

The label is beautiful, as is the quilt. Did you save a lot of time by leaving the l out of quilted? Not meaning to be negative, I am a natural proofreader and that (and lables instead of labels) jumped out at me. Many people would never notice.


rdupuis17 said:


> All my Quilts have Lables, here is a sample of one of the quilts that I have already shown.


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

BalloonBeth said:


> The label is beautiful. Did you save a lot of time by leaving the l out of quilted? Not meaning to be negative, I am a natural proofreader and it jumped out at me. Many people would never notice.


But then again, they might notice, but not have the need for people to see how superior they are.


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

BalloonBeth said:


> The label is beautiful. Did you save a lot of time by leaving the l out of quilted? Not meaning to be negative, I am a natural proofreader and it jumped out at me. Many people would never notice.


I don't type and I often Make mistakes, but refuse to correct them if I feel that it is unimportant., That is what makes me special. See how you noticed My label . Believe me, if it bothered me I would have corrected it, but the Grandeur of the Quilt over rides the missing I. Thank you for noticing. I also feel that it may also generate conversation in a hundred years for the ones that will have had it passed on down to them.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

wow, how splendid.


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

Gundi2 said:


> wow, how splendid.


Thank you for looking.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

VERY nice....And look at that wonderful cardigan you are wearing.


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

bettyirene said:


> VERY nice....And look at that wonderful cardigan you are wearing.


I did't make the Cardigan , but when I find a picture , I will post one that I have made, This one I am wearing is over 30 years years old, I love it so much I make one in Grey.


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

Judka said:


> It is a thing of beauty. A nursery school would love it and it would be a help to the children.


Thank you so much


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

socksaholic said:


> But then again, they might notice, but not have the need for people to see how superior they are.


You are my Dear , My kind of a person. I see that you also have a keen eye . Thank you for sharing your comment. I hope that you will be dropping in to see my post, I remain a new found friend.


----------



## migrammy (Feb 26, 2012)

Beautiful job as is your sweater.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Beautiful! How about a wall hanging at a pre-school or day care center?


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

eneira12 said:


> Beautiful! How about a wall hanging at a pre-school or day care center?


Nice comment , I have way to many Family members and Close dear friends to think of , before doing for the public.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

It is wonderful! I love embroidered quilts. You have the best of both worlds with the pieced blocks. Well done!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

rdupuis17 said:


> You are my Dear , My kind of a person. I see that you also have a keen eye . Thank you for sharing your comment. I hope that you will be dropping in to see my post, I remain a new found friend.


 :sm24: :sm24: Would love to see more of your gorgeous work. I am just getting into quilting and am loving it. Did you do the actual quilting by machine or hand?


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

socksaholic said:


> :sm24: :sm24: Would love to see more of your gorgeous work. I am just getting into quilting and am loving it. Did you do the actual quilting by machine or hand?


Look here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-451858-1.html

Also, click on his ID, which takes you to his profile, then click on his New Topics and you will be able to individually view the photos he has already posted.
__________


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

That is a fantastic quilt. Whoever gets it will indeed be fortunate.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Amazing! Wonderful work...anyone would be thrilled to be the recipient of your handiwork.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

BEAUTIFULLY DONE!!


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

Thank you so much 


Capri18 said:


> Amazing! Wonderful work...anyone would be thrilled to be the recipient of your handiwork.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

Sooooo beautiful!


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

silkandwool said:


> BEAUTIFULLY DONE!!


Thank you.


----------



## Wendy Anne (Feb 5, 2017)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful quilt. Quilters are amazing artists to me. Color placement is so important and helps to direct the eye and to see depth. And by having a beautiful gift such as yours, a "simple" block can evolve. Though no block is truly simple as the artist is also a master craftsman. Can't wait to see more.

Peace, Wendy Anne


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

Wendy, Thank you for the very nice comment,If you have just see this as the first quilt. I have posted many more. Most are listed under Item called " Other Crafts " I hopr that you will enjoy my post.



Wendy Anne said:


> Thank you for sharing your beautiful quilt. Quilters are amazing artists to me. Color placement is so important and helps to direct the eye and to see depth. And by having a beautiful gift such as yours, a "simple" block can evolve. Though no block is truly simple as the artist is also a master craftsman. Can't wait to see more.
> 
> Peace, Wendy Anne


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Stunning, what a wonderful gift.


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

Thank you



st1tch said:


> Stunning, what a wonderful gift.


----------



## Babie (Feb 8, 2012)

That is absolutely gorgeous! What a great job! :sm24:


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

Thank you


----------

